# The activity is not mine.......



## Elmas (Nov 5, 2013)

Dear Mods

a bug to be solved.

When I go to my control panel, in "My activity", I don't see actually my activity, but the activity of a Friend......

Sincerely yours


----------



## horseUSA (Nov 5, 2013)

Will check on this, thanks


----------



## Elmas (Nov 5, 2013)

Solved, so it seems.
Tnx


----------



## Elmas (Nov 11, 2013)

Uhmm........ sorry, but the problem has not been solved.......
Now "My activity" folder shows both my activity and that of a Friend of mine........


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2013)

It is all fine with it methinks. It shows your activity and Readie because you have him on the list of your friends. So it is linked with it. I have the same and think all of us too.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 11, 2013)

Yup, same here. Its linked to Friends.


----------



## Elmas (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok then..... it is fine to get in touch with people.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Boa (Nov 12, 2013)

My girlfriend also complains that she cant see any activity from me...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2013)

Possible you may have a small transfer rate ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 12, 2013)

Boa said:


> My girlfriend also complains that she cant see any activity from me...



Oysters, or more booze perhaps.
Sorry, I can't help more.


----------



## Elmas (Nov 13, 2013)

Boa said:


> My girlfriend also complains that she cant see any activity from me...



What about a MW-50 or GM-1 sistem?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2013)

Each of them provides nice affects.... the GM-1 injects nitrous oxide (laughing gas). So if you like lauging you may use that one. The MW-50 is a methanol-water injection system, which injectes a mixture of methanol and water. As we all know it well the methanol is poisonous rather. A small amount of the methanol causes you blind and you won't hit anywhere. Some more of it causes the death and you will hit nevermore and anywhere. The choice is yours.


----------

